# Biden's Mind's Gone Blank - again!



## mrdude (Oct 14, 2022)

Well we've all seen how poorly Biden and the Biden admin have performed over the last two years, and it's been shocking to see a great country like the USA being led into a great abyss by this moronic and corrupt administration. With a country with population of over 332 million people, Biden and his corrupt cronies are the best that you could vote for?

You've managed in two short years:
To go from being energy independent to begging Saudi and Venezuela to pump oil for you.
Paying the highest gas/enery prices in your history.
Devalued your currency.
Record inflation due to printing money and putting the USA national denbt to $*31 TRILLION,* that's a debt over $86,000 per person.
Have started a proxy war with Russia and are now on the brink of WW3.
Abandonded your Allies in Afghanistan and Armed the Taliban with over 80 billion in weapons/night vision googles etc.
Become international terrorists by destroying a pipeline that supplied most of europe with gas.
Weaponised the FBI and now have them acting like Biden;s private Gestappo.
Abandoned your southern border and allowed hundreds of thousands of illegals to enter your country.
Defunded and demoralised your police and armed forces.

If things don't change soon what will be the state of USA in two years time?

PS I saw this on youtube and this sums up how people outside of the USA see Biden, a weak, braindead, corrupt, tw*t.

**


----------

